# WHAT BIRD?



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

When I drove in today there were two birds eating wheat by the grain auger. At first I thought they were pigeons but when I got closer I didn't think so. They were a dark cream color, kind of tannish on back and lighter underneath with a black cresent on the back of the lower neck. They are just a bit smaller than rock doves but bigger than mourning doves. The tail was squared off like a rock dove. Never seen these in ND, maybe a special domestic pigeon?


----------



## Canuck (Nov 10, 2004)

Dick,

Sounds like a Ringed turtle dove to me. They are raised by a lot of pigeon fanciers (?) and have established in some areas. They are very pale beige, a little darker on top, have a squared tail (beige with white edges) and the dark band on the back of the neck.

I'm not sure if I can post a picture but will try in a separate reply.

Hope the harvest is going well. Around here things are not good. A lot of great crops but rain, rain, and more rain has everyone a little testy. Could be a good year for the waterfowl hunters if the weather doesn't change.

Canuck


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

Sounds like a European Ringneck dove. We had a pair nesting around our place this Summer. I'll try to find a photo for you.


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

Is this the one?
The proper name is the Eurasian Collared Dove.


----------



## Canuck (Nov 10, 2004)

The ringed turtle dove looks almost identical to the Eurasian collared dove, except is a bit smaller (about the size of a mourning dove, maybe a little smaller).

Burly may have nailed it though as the Eurasion is a fair bit more widely established from escapes.

Wish I knew how to post a picture (cut and paste does not seem to work).
Here are a couple of links to photos of both species.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Eurasian_Collared_Dove

http://natureali.org/ringeddove.htm

Canuck


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

These guys fall somewhere between a pigeon and mourning dove, size-wise. They have a raucus call in early Summer (mating?) and coo like a mourning dove, but louder.


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

That is it! Thanks guys. Never saw one before. Canuck, wheat harvest went well once the wind went to the south and it blew like hell for five days.  The beans didn't like it though.


----------

